# Hakata PRL & Taiwan Bee



## usgetata (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi I was playing around with my canon 50 mm 1.8f lens + eBay extension tube combo. Here are some photos:


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I read that the extension tubes don't work as well as the macro lenses.... so much for that. I'll need to pick a set up.


----------



## usgetata (Dec 29, 2012)

Macro lens are expensive. For only 20 bucks I am very happy with the result from the tube!


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Very solid colors! Was a flash used for these shots?


----------



## klinckman (Dec 6, 2013)

nice pictures. macro tubes work well to bring in the focus. the problem with them is that they reduce the light some and with them on you can no longer focus on distance.


----------



## klinckman (Dec 6, 2013)

Even with a macro lens, you should have a set of extension tubes, because sometimes 1:1 macro isn't enough  I have the canon 100L macro and a Sigma 150mm 2.8 macro and have used the tubes on both to get really close.


----------

